# advice to new Bee with 300 ft driveway



## galentefrogman (Jan 12, 2005)

I just got 1988 Ford Ranger 4X4 PU with Plow. Has two switch system -UP\Down Left\Right. Some times it works fine other times ONLY UP doesn't work. I can see the lights get real dim and the motor hums but no up (left & right are always V good). If I go left\right a few times it will go up again a few times. When it works it goes up fast. Left&Right always works fast and well. So the problem is up only! I removed and cleaned main cables; still the same. Bat. is very strong and still lights will dim to almost out on up or even left and right. I don't know what make the unit is. Label on side says to use dextron. That's the only info on unit. Any advice for a repair.

Thanks for you help

Frogman


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If your battery and other connections are clean and tight, fluid is full and battery is good (it charges back up rather quickly); it sounds like you're overloading your alternator. Solution - new alternator of at least 75 amps. That's assuming you don't have too big a plow on that Ranger. Depends mainly on manufacturer, but shouldn't be over 6.5'.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

If you can post some pictures of the plow someone on here should be able to identify it which may help with diagnosing your problem.


----------



## MR5BY5 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Sounds Like My Problem!*

frogman:

I have an '80 vintage Meyers plow that has problems with lift only at low temperatures. I rebuilt the motor on it once before and replaced the brush assembly which I think may be shot again.

Your brushes may be wearing-out on the '88 and motor is strong enough for turning but not lift. You can buy a brush ass'y and replace them yourself - you just remove two long screws that attach motor ass'y to the hydraulic lift mech. and replace the brush ass'y under the top end-plate of motor ass'y. They are spring-loaded and will pop-out on you when you remove the top plate so watch carefully to see how it goes together! I made two pieces of sheet metal with V-grooves to hold the brushes in-place while I reass'd the motor - you just bend the sheet metal pieces so they pinch the brushes up against springs while you slip the cover plate over the armature then slip the sheet metal pieces off when everything is aligned...

I'm sure you can get somebody to repair the motor for you if this is the problem but they have to make a living so it will cost you! You can find a source for parts on-line if you want to repair yourself.

Good Luck!


----------

